# Tv Show



## Gabrielle (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi everyone,
I work on A National TV Show. We are doing a show on feeders/feedees and would like a couple feeders/feedees to come onto the show to talk about such a lifestyle. The show really wants to explain what a feeder/feedees lifestyle consists of - what you enjoy about it, the pleasures of being a feeder/feedee, reasons for wanting to be either a feeder or feedee, your daily routine, how a person becomes a feeder/feedee, and everything else that encompasses being a feeder/feedee. I would love any feedback, so if you or anyone you know are interested, please email me back with a phone number where I can reach you (or call me at my work number below). All travel expenses are taken care of if you are chosen to be a guest.

Thanks!
Gabrielle
(323) 575-8247
[email protected]


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 24, 2006)

Gabrielle,

Please advise what show, and can you provide a more professional email address for contact?

Thank you.


----------



## Gabrielle (Aug 24, 2006)

for privacy purposes I can't give my work email and the name of the show over a mass message. However, I can give all information to private messages. So please send me a private email (to the listed email) and I can respond to any questions...Thanks again!


----------



## Gabrielle (Aug 24, 2006)

You can also call me at my work phone number with any questions (It's listed above).


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 24, 2006)

Gabrielle said:


> for privacy purposes I can't give my work email and the name of the show over a mass message. However, I can give all information to private messages. So please send me a private email (to the listed email) and I can respond to any questions...Thanks again!


Suggestion - use the board's own private message system to disseminate the needed information.


----------



## altered states (Aug 24, 2006)

Gabrielle said:


> for privacy purposes I can't give my work email and the name of the show over a mass message.



Translation: "Maury promises to do a respectful and dignified show..."


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

She sent me an email (Gabrielle) with the same message she posted here. I'm sure I'm not the only one. The email address she wrote from was tyratv.com. So if you're a Tyra Banks show fan... well, how can anyone be a Tyra Banks show fan?

Did she think just because I'm fat I'm a feedee? I got this fat all on my own.


----------



## Gabrielle (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks, but that is not why I sent you a message. I've sent messages to many people who are in forums related to the topic. So if you are not, that is fine. Besides, if you are not interested than don't reply. You don't need to out me like you have. LEGALLY I am supposed to keep show names private when I am posting on mass bulletin boards (which could cost me my job). I am not trying to hide where I work, except on mass bulletins!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't want my distaste for daytime tv talk shows to get you fired. Feel free to ask a mod to edit my post if you want. I can no longer edit it myself.

I am protective of this community. I have seen that show that shall be nameless and seen the contrived and ridiculous approach to serious issues the host takes. I am afraid I don't foresee her doing much to make this topic any more understood or accepted, rather more of a spectacle or freak show.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

The same woman who wore a fat suit for one day and then cried about it on her show while she looked to real fat women for comfort now suddenly wants to show her sensitivity on the topic? Even if I was a feeder/feedee, my answer would have to be "HELL no."


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

Gabrielle said:


> Hi everyone,
> I work on A National TV Show. We are doing a show on feeders/feedees and would like a couple feeders/feedees to come onto the show to talk about such a lifestyle. The show really wants to explain what a feeder/feedees lifestyle consists of - what you enjoy about it, the pleasures of being a feeder/feedee, reasons for wanting to be either a feeder or feedee, your daily routine, how a person becomes a feeder/feedee, and everything else that encompasses being a feeder/feedee. I would love any feedback, so if you or anyone you know are interested, please email me back with a phone number where I can reach you (or call me at my work number below). All travel expenses are taken care of if you are chosen to be a guest.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...




I'm looking for journalists who are investigating aspects of communities built around sexual preferences deemed outside the "mainstream" for a documentary I'm working on. What turns you on about poking around in these sexual fringe groups? Why did you want to look into sexual "edge populations"? Is it a train wreck phenomenon or some unsatisfied voyeuristic curiousity? My documentary really wants to explore what it's like to be a reporter going after a "sexy" story, to get behind the screen and look at the real motivations for putting these outsiders on the airwaves without necessarily becoming one of them. Can't promise any payments until after I win at Sundance.

***********

OK, seriously, did you ask Conrad if it was cool for you to post here? If not, why not? DO YOU KNOW HOW MANY TIMES WE GET SPAMMED WITH REQUESTS TO SHOWCASE SOME KIND OF FAT LOVE ON TELEVISION?

Here's a suggestion and it's yours for free: How about you go after a major polluter who pays a fine because it's cheaper than cleaning up his mess? How about digging into padded defense contracts that are ripping off the taxpayers? How about looking into the impact the _Kelo vs. New London_ decision has had on state property rights laws, one year later. Or would those stories hurt your advertising dollars? 

Yeah, better to trot out some fat people, pretend to care, but everyone knows it's the televisual equivalent of a carnival freak show.

If you want to exploit me and my story, I'll be the freakiest feeder you ever saw for no less than $20,000 in US funds.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm definately a very attractive, articulate woman who just can't stop eating and my very hot boyfriend not only encourages it, he feeds me lots of food! So much food I can barely move! That's my story, and I'll undercut Fatlane for 15k.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 24, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'm definately a very attractive, articulate woman who just can't stop eating and my very hot boyfriend not only encourages it, he feeds me lots of food! So much food I can barely move! That's my story, and I'll undercut Fatlane for 15k.



YOU [obscene gerund] SELL-OUT!

I thought we had unity and stuff. Why you gotta cut a brother like that?

OK, television lady, how about this: Imagine AFG and her boyfreind in their home. He's got a cement mixer full of milkshakes and a siphoning tube ready to go. Just as he pops it down AFG's gullet, I burst in and start fighting him while she swells up to the size of the battleship New Jersey. We get squshed under her flab, she cries about how it's hard out here being a blimp and then we get another guy to show up and offer to marry her just as she is.

$2.5 million and you get the entire package. We Hollywood it up and it's a kickass prime time special. Whaddya say?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Before you answer, I want to remind you, I've got nice tits. Just sayin'.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Aug 24, 2006)

DAMMIT Fatlane, why can't I give you all my rep for the next year in advance?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> DAMMIT Fatlane, why can't I give you all my rep for the next year in advance?



He's good isn't he? I'd make him breakfast or something, but I'm gonna half to eat it myself!


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

Regarding the rep: Don't worry. Just buy my book when it's up for sale. Then tell other people to buy it, too. Then buy it as a gift to other people, just in case they lied when they said they were gonna buy it. And then post pix plz of you eating all my breakfast like a bad girl tanx.

Regarding the breasts: I can get DDD man-boobs if you give me $900,000 and meal reimbursements.


----------



## kioewen (Aug 25, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'm looking for journalists who are investigating aspects of communities built around sexual preferences deemed outside the "mainstream" for a documentary I'm working on. What turns you on about poking around in these sexual fringe groups? Why did you want to look into sexual "edge populations"? Is it a train wreck phenomenon or some unsatisfied voyeuristic curiousity? My documentary really wants to explore what it's like to be a reporter going after a "sexy" story, to get behind the screen and look at the real motivations for putting these outsiders on the airwaves without necessarily becoming one of them. Can't promise any payments until after I win at Sundance.



I just have to commend you on a brilliant response. Sort of puts it all into perspective, doesn't it?

I think this statement should be kept ready at hand, to be used any time a journalist comes along trying to exploit people for cheap entertainment - or worse.


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

kioewen said:


> I just have to commend you on a brilliant response. Sort of puts it all into perspective, doesn't it?
> 
> I think this statement should be kept ready at hand, to be used any time a journalist comes along trying to exploit people for cheap entertainment - or worse.



Be sure to buy my book when it comes out.

Moderators, any way you can make this an autoresponder to any post with the words, "television", "producer", and "tasteful" in it?


----------



## GordoNegro (Aug 25, 2006)

I'd decline, just seem to remember certain folks who came out on Geraldo back in 1992 and got lambasted when... for ratings purposes brought in victims of feeder relations gone bad or relatives to scream on those coming out publically.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Aug 25, 2006)

By using my world-reknowned skills as a private eye (and the all-knowing entity that is Google lol), I can reveal that "Rebecca" has been posted elsewhere on the interweb for her TV shows! See the following.....

DO YOU OR ANYONE YOU KNOW FEEL MISUNDERSTOOD SIMPLY BECAUSE OF YOUR OUTER APPEARANCE. AND ARE NOT LOOKED AT FOR WHAT YOU HAVE ACCOMPLISHED? FOR INSTANCE: YOU HAVE A LOT OF TATTOO'S OR PIERCING'S AND PEOPLE PERCEIVE YOU DIFFERENTLY THAN WHO YOU REALLY ARE? DRESS IN GOTH CLOTHES BUT, OWN A BUSINESS? DRESS REALLY SEXY BUT ARE VERY ACCOMPLISHED? LOOK LIKE A HIPPIE BUT, OWN YOUR OWN COMPANY?

I WORK ON A TV SHOW, AND WE WANT TO SHOW HOW PEOPLE'S OUTER APPEARANCES AREN'T NECESSSARILY WHO THE PERSON IS..AND JUST BECAUSE YOU LOOK A CERTAIN WAY ON THE OUTSIDE, DOESN'T MEAN YOU AREN'T SUCCESSFUL, BECAUSE PEOPLE FROM ALL WALKS OF LIFE CAN BE SUCCESSFUL. IF YOU OR ANYONE YOU KNOW FEELS THIS WAY AND IS INTERESTED IN BEING ON THE SHOW TO TALK ABOUT THEIR SUCCESS DESPITE THEIR OUTER APPEARANCES, PLEASE REPLY WITH ANY CONTACT INFO, OR CALL ME WITH ANY QUESTIONS..THANKS!!

GABRIELLE
[email protected]
(323) 575-8247 

However, I doubt that anyone actually cares by this point LOL

Fatchicksrockuk


----------



## fatlane (Aug 25, 2006)

I still haven't heard back one way or the other about my movie deal from her, but a few folks here did PM me about it. As soon as one of them wins the lottery, the project is ON.


----------



## 1300 Class (Aug 25, 2006)

It seems a little "not all above board."


----------



## Gaining Goddess (Aug 27, 2006)

For anyone interested.....I did get an email from this lady via MySpace and the show in question is the Tyra Banks Show....Oooopsss!!!


----------



## Tina (Sep 2, 2006)

Just for once it would be nice to see someone handle the subject of fat people with some respect and not a whole bunch of sensationalistic/voyeuristic bullshit. More of the same, as usual.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 2, 2006)

Good Lord, Tina! That would mean that fat people are actually PEOPLE. With, say, feelings and intellect and such! What on earth are you thinking?


----------



## Scarface (Sep 2, 2006)

After Tyra did that fatsuit show I sent her an angry email telling her off for being such an idiot. I compared her wearing a fat suit to performers wearing blackface in the 1920's and told her she should be ashamed of her damn self. I recieved an email that said if I wanted an autographed picture of her I could reply to get one. Screw this wanna be Oprah bitch and her show!!!!!! Stay away people, stay away!!!!


----------



## fatlane (Sep 2, 2006)

Today, he'd be in a fat suit...


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Sep 4, 2006)

Tina said:


> Just for once it would be nice to see someone handle the subject of fat people with some respect and not a whole bunch of sensationalistic/voyeuristic bullshit. More of the same, as usual.



If I remember correctly, we haven't had a show the treated fat people like people, since Rosanne went off the air.


----------

